# N.C. Beach Town Bans Thongs, 'Insufficient Clothing'



## FredK (Apr 23, 2010)

I wonder if they need any inspectors????  I'm ready for a change.  Hope they got this clearly defined so you know where to and how to measure the size this is/isn't allowed on the beach.

---------------------

KURE BEACH, N.C.-- A North Carolina town that the mayor called "Mayberry with a beach" has banned swimmers from wearing thongs.

Kure (kyoor-EE) Beach Mayor Dean Lambeth says "we're going to keep this as close to Mayberry with a beach as you can keep it," referring to the idyllic Southern community portrayed on the 1960s TV series "The Andy Griffith Show."

The Star-News of Wilmington reports that the town council voted Thursday to add a ban against the revealing swimwear to its existing ordinance against nudity.

The move came after the police chief received an e-mail earlier in the week asking if the town's existing nude bathing ordinance allowed thongs.

The ordinance bans nudity or "insufficient clothing," and the man wanted to know if thongs were allowed for both men and women.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2010/04/23/nc-beach-town-bans-thongs-insufficient-clothing/


----------



## jpranch (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, I guess I'd be a little more upset if Wyoming had a beach!


----------



## Bryan Holland (Apr 23, 2010)

Too much clothing is illegal here in south Florida !!!


----------



## jpranch (Apr 23, 2010)

Government (and H.R. departments) mirco managing our lives with un-inforcable nonsense. When will they learn?


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 23, 2010)

Back in South Florida we had Gloria who sold hot dogs in Downtown wearing a thong and she sold tons of dogs. 

The dogs were not that good  

This NC town is just un-American and I thought I lived in Mayberry

Don't know why its repeating some words?


----------



## JBI (Apr 24, 2010)

They should ban the council members from the beach instead... Personally, I'm a big fan of thongs.


----------



## brudgers (Apr 24, 2010)

John Drobysh said:
			
		

> They should ban the council members from the beach instead... Personally, I'm a big fan of thongs.


That was not an image I wanted.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 24, 2010)

oh brudgers..........sometimes your humor is spot-on.


----------



## jpranch (Apr 24, 2010)

Word picture........................................


----------



## JBI (Apr 25, 2010)

I meant *watching* them, not* wearing* them... D'OH!


----------



## jpranch (Apr 26, 2010)

It's too late John. LMAO!!!


----------



## RJJ (Apr 26, 2010)

I'll Post a picture of my new thong for beach time! Maybe I should sell Hot Dogs on the beach when I wear it.


----------



## Coug Dad (Apr 26, 2010)

> Back in South Florida we had Gloria who sold hot dogs in Downtown wearing a thong and she sold tons of dogs. The dogs were not that good


FMWB --- How does a hot dog wear a thong?  I am having a difficult time visualizing that!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 119


View attachment 119


/monthly_2010_04/572953b6bf684_thongdog.jpg.42ac7e7dc14892fff3f77130457f99af.jpg


----------



## jpranch (Apr 26, 2010)

Wyoming Thong?

View attachment 216


----------



## brudgers (Apr 26, 2010)

Do these stairs lead to an attic?

http://bestuff.com/images/images_of_stuff/210x600/accidentally-seeing-a-very-fat-man-going-upstairs-in-a-thong-67656.jpg


----------



## RJJ (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes! LOL! But after he enters it will be a Hazards space not habitable


----------



## JBI (Apr 26, 2010)

brudgers - That was sooooooooooooo wrong on so many levels...


----------



## brudgers (Apr 26, 2010)

John Drobysh said:
			
		

> brudgers - That was sooooooooooooo wrong on so many levels...


And yet just a google away.


----------



## jim baird (Apr 26, 2010)

Let me guess....that was a plumbers' competition for the most plumber's crack exposure.  Where is the sink?


----------



## Alias (Apr 26, 2010)

jim baird said:
			
		

> Let me guess....that was a plumbers' competition for the most plumber's crack exposure. Where is the sink?


TMI butt LMAO!   

Sue, lost on the frontier


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 27, 2010)

CD & Brudgers:

That's just wrong


----------

